# The future of protein



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2015)

Great macros.  Notice the sign on the fridge @ 1:34

Shit Burger: Japanese Researcher Creates Artificial Meat From Human Fece...: [ame]http://youtu.be/HDvSPQ7megQ[/ame]


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2015)

Lmao.

Yes ill have 2 McShit burgers hold the ecoli .


----------



## greggy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's just as disturbing as the old video "2 girls and 1 cup"  video that floated around several years ago.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2015)

Shit Scene (Meet The Parents): [ame]http://youtu.be/gRz0wrwK8vs[/ame]


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2015)

greggy said:


> That's just as disturbing as the old video "2 girls and 1 cup"  video that floated around several years ago.



Yes that was F'D up


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

Man I stall have that one.  I'll show it to the new guys.  I love watching there faces


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 7, 2015)

That's disgusting and I didn't even watch the video...The title was enough!  I didn't want to puke on my keyboard.


----------



## djpase (Feb 19, 2015)

For real wtf?


----------



## djpase (Feb 19, 2015)

Yo email that to me chaotic. I miss that vid. Lmao. Can't find it anywhere now


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2015)

You guys are dirtying up my post


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 19, 2015)

Just download it from here



 https://thepiratebay.se/search/2 girls 1 cup/0/99/0


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 19, 2015)

It's also known as hungry bitches


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 19, 2015)

how cheap do you have to be to eat a human shit burger? How useless is it?


----------

